# 50% coupon..Michaels



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Check your Sunday paper for 50% and 40% coupons. Yahoo!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Man, the one time I'm not anywhere near a Michael's the 50% coupons come out. Same with AC Moore this week. ARGH!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yup! I already cut my coupons. I'm heading to Michael's today. Watch out for AC Moore though. Last time I tried to use a 40% off coupon, their Halloween items were 30% off and you can't apply the coupon to sale items.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just went to raid my Dad's paper for the 40 and 50% off coupons only to have him tell me the neighbor got to him first for the coupons. I did however just score a 5 foot wide by 10 inch roll of fine mesh burlap and a box full of assorted meshes burlap from my Dad. 
Guess I'll wait for my other neighbor to get home and ask him for a coupon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The coupons can't be used for SpookyTown, foam pumpkins or fall foliage. They can be used on Halloween decorations though.

There's also a 40% coupon for Hobby Lobby in today's paper.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought the lighted spooky tree. I have no trees in my front yard so I think this was the best purchase I could make. Was gonna buy Donna but I think the tree will do more for me this year.

I still don't love Donna the Dead but the kids really like her.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

You can however use AC Moore Coupons at Michaels and if they are not paying attention, you can use the 50% and 40% off on anything, even if it is on sale, this is because they accept competitors coupons. I did it today as there was not a sale paper for Michaels, but there was for AC Moore.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We wound up having to buy the paper to get ours, but .....*JOY*.......it had *two* sets of Michaels ads in it !!! The 50% off is only good today and tomorrow, but there are also 40% coupons in there good for next week. Today I picked up another latex hand and forearm, and the jointed jaw plastic pirate skull. Black Cat can't stand the cheap materials they used for the pirate hat and eye patch, but it's a skull I don't have for the collection! Happy....Happy....Joy....Joy


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I used three 50% off coupons to buy the trio of scary busts.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

went to Michaels and picked up the three scary busts.


----------

